# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Arkive historike/Kur dhe kush e drejtuan shtetin Shqipetar nder shekuj !

## ALBA

TË GJITHË KryeministraT, MinistraT E Drejtësisë, Kryetarë të Këshillit të Ministrave, Kryetarët e shtetit, Kryetar TË Presidiumit të Kuvendit Popullor DHE PresidentëT E SHQIPËRISË NË SHEKUJ

- Nëse ndokujt i kërkohet të rreshtojë presidentët e Shqipërisë të periudhës postkomuniste (apo thënë më mirë, pluraliste), ai pa u menduar do të' përmendte katër emra: Ramiz Alia, Sali Berisha, Rexhep Meidani e Alfred Moisiu. Nderkaq, pakkush mund ta dijë se janë edhe tre politikanë të tjerë, të' cilët qoftë dhe për pak orë, kanë qenë të ngarkuar -në bazë të dispozitave kushtetuese- me detyrën e kryetarit të shtetit. Ata janë tre kryetarët e parlamenteve të dalë nga zgjedhjet e 31 marsit 1991, 22 marsit 1992 dhe 29 qershorit 1997. dhe gjegjësisht Kastriot Islami, Pjetër Arbnori e Skënder Gjinushi.

Më poshtë lista me të gjithë emrat:

Kryeministra 

15 Mars 1914 -   3 Shtator 1914 Turhan Pashë Permeti
25 Dhjetor 1918 - 21 Shkurt 1920 Turhan Pashë Permeti
27 Mars 1920 - 14 Nëntor 1920 Sulejman Bej Delvina
10 Dhjetor 1920 - 19 Tetor 1921 Ilias Bej Vrioni
19 Tetor 1921 -   6 Dhjetor 1921 Pandeli Evangjeli
6 Dhjetor 1921 -  7 Dhjetor 1921 Qazim Koculi
7 Dhjetor 1921 - 12 Dhjetor 1921 Hasan Bej Prishtina 
12 Dhjetor 1921 - 24 Dhjetor 1921 Idhomene Kosturi (acting)
30 Dhjetor 1921 - Janar 1922 Omer Pashë Vrioni
Janar 1922 - 4 Dhjetor 1922 Xhafer Ypi
4 Dhjetor 1922 - 5 Mars 1924 Amet Zogu
5 Mars 1924 - 2 Qershor 1924 Shefqet Bej Verlaci
2 Qershor 1924 - 16 Qershor 1924 Ilias Bej Vrioni
16 Qershor 1924 - 26 Dhjetor 1924 Theofan "Fan" Stilian Noli 
26 Dhjetor 1924 - 6Janar 1925 Ilias Bej Vrioni
6 Janar 1925 - 30 Janar 1925 Ahmet Zogu  
Ministra të Drejtësisë  (të ngarkuar si kryeministra) 

1 Shkurt 1925 - 28 Shtator 1925 Petro Poga
28 Shtator 1925 - 20 Dhjetor 1926 Milto Tutulani
20 Dhjetor 1926 - 12 Shkurt 1927 Sif Kedhi
12 Shkurt 1927 - 26 Tetor 1927 Petro Poga
26 Tetor 1927 -15 Maj 1928 Ilias Bej Vrioni (acting)
15 Maj 1928 - 7 Shtator 1928 Hiqmet Delvina  
Kryeministra
10 Shtator 1928 - 5 Mars 1930 Koco Kotta
5 Mars 1930 - 22 Tetor 1935 Pandeli Evangjeli
22 Tetor 1935 -   9 Nëntor 1936 Mehdi Bej Frashëri 
9 Nëntor 1936 - 8 Prill 1939 Koço Kotta
11 Prill 1939 -   4 Dhjetor 1941 Shefqet Bej Verlaci
4 Dhjetor 1941 - 19 Janar 1943 Mustafa Merlika-Kruja 
19 Janar 1943 - 13 Shkurt 1943 Eqrem Bej Libohova 
13 Shkurt 1943 -12 Maj 1943 Maliq Bushati
12 Maj 1943 - 9 Shtator 1943 Eqrem Bej Libohova
25 Shtator 1943 - 24 Tetor 1943 Ibrahim Bej Biçaku 
24 Tetor 1943 - 3 Nëntor 1943 Mehdi Bej Frashëri 
4 Nëntor 1943 - 18 Korrik 1944 Rexhep Bej Mitrovica 
18 Korrik 1944 - 26 Tetor 1944 Fiqri Bej Dino  

Kryetarë të Këshillit të Ministrave  
1 Janar 1946 - 23 Korrik 1954 Enver Hoxha 
23 Korrik 1954 - 18 Dhjetor 1981 Mehmet Shehu 
18 Janar 1982  22 Shkurt 1991 Adil Çarçani 
Kryeministra  
22 Shkurt 1991 -  5 Qershor 1991 Fatos Thanas Nano 
5 Qershor 1991 - 10 Dhjetor 1991 Ylli Bufi
10 Dhjetor 1991 -13 Prill 1992 Vilson Ahmeti
13 Prill 1992 - 11 Mars 1997 Aleksander Gabriel Meksi
11 Mars 1997 - 24 Korrik 1997 Bashkim Muhamet Fino
24 Korrik 1997- 2 Tetor 1998 Fatos Thanas Nano
2 Tetor 1998 - 29 Tetor 1999 Pandeli Sotir Majko
29 Tetor 1999 - 22 Shkurt 2002 Ilir Rexhep Meta
22 Shkurt 2002 - 31 Korrik 2002 Pandeli Sotir Majko
31 Korrik 2002 - deri sot Fatos Thanas Nano 

Kryetarët e shtetit  
28 Nëntor 1912 - 29 Nëntor 1912 Ismail Bej Qemali, Kryetar i Asamblesë Kombëtare 
29 Nëntor 1912 - 22 Janar 1914 Ismail Qemali, Kryetar i Qeverisë së Përkohshme  
12 Tetor 1913 -12 Shkurt 1914 Esat Pashë Toptani, Kryetar i Këshillit të Pleqësisë së Shqipërisë së Mesme
22 Janar 1914 - 7 Mars 1914 Fevzi Bej Alizoti, Kryetar i Qeverisë Qendrore 
22 Janar 1914 - 7 Mars 1914 Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit - Mbikqyrës - Lëon Alphonse Thaddëe Krajewski, (France), Harry Harling Lamb (Angli), Alessandro Leoni (Itali), Myfit Bej Libohova (Shqipëri), Petrayev (Rusi), Petroviç (Austro-Hungari), Winckel (Gjermani) 
7 Mars 1914 - 3 Shtator 1914 Wilhelm i Wied-it, Princ Sovran 
3 Shtator 1914 -Shtator 1914 Qamil Musa Haxhi Feza, Kryetar i Komisionit Administrativ 
Shtator 1914 - 5 Tetor 1914 Mustafa Bej Ndroqi, Kryetar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të Senatit Shqiptar 
3 Shtator 1914 - 19 Shtator 1914 Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit -  Mbikqyrës - Lëon Alphonse Thaddëe Krajewski, (France), Harry Harling Lamb (Angli), Alessandro Leoni (Itali), Petrayev (Rusi), 
5 Tetor 1914 - 24 Shkurt 1916 Esat Pashë Toptani, Kryetar i Qeverisë së Përkohshme 
1915 - 1916 Hasan Basri Bej Ehikagjini, Kryetar iSenatit Shqiptar  
Janar 1916  Shtator 1918  Komanda ushtarake Austro-Hungareze 
Shtator 1918 -13 Nëntor 1918 Karl Frieherr von Pflanzer-Baltin, Komandanti austro-hungarez i Serbisë 
Janar 1916 - 13 Nëntor 1918  Gushtust Kral, Shef i Administratës Civile 
28 Dhjetor 1918 - 28 Janar 1920 Turhan Pashë Përmeti, Kryetar i Qeverisë së Përkohshme 
28 Janar 1920 - 30 Janar 1920 Sulejman Bej Delvina, Kryetar i Qeverisë Kombëtare 
30 Janar 1920 - 11 Dhjetor 1921 Këshilli i Lartë, (formalisht nën princ Wied-in): Aqif Pashë Biçaku, Abdi Bej Toptani, Luigi Bumçi, Mihal Turtulli (peshkop i Lezhës) 
12 Dhjetor 1921 - 25 Dhjetor 1921 Idhomene Kosturi, (acting kryetar i shtetit [nën Wilhelm zu Wied-in]) 
25 Dhjetor 1921 - 31 Janar 1925 Këshill i Lartë, (formalisht nën Princ Wied-in): Omer Pashë Vrioni (deri më 3 Tetor 1922), Ndoc Pistulli (deri 3 Tetor 1922), Sotir Peci, Refik Bej Toptani, Xhafer Bej Ypi, Gjon Çoba 
Qershor 1924 - 10 Qershor 1924: Liderët lokale të përfshirë në revoltë: Rexhep Shala (Komandant ushtarak i Shkodrës , udhëheqës i Shqipërisë së Veriut), Kasëm Qafëzezi ( Komandant ushtarak i Përmetit, udhëheqës i Shqipërisë së Jugut ) 
2 Korrik 1924 - 24 Dhjetor 1924 Theofan "Fan" Stilian Noli, peshkop 
31 Janar 1925 -   1 Shtator 1928 Ahmet Zogu, President 
1 Shtator 1928 - 8 Prill 1939 Ahmet Zogu, (Zog I), mbret 
9 Prill 1939 - 12 Prill 1939 Xhafer Ypi, shef i Komitetit  të përkohshëm administrativ 
12 Prill 1939 -16 Prill 1939 Shefqet Bej Verlaci, acting kryetar i shtetit 
16 Prill 1939 - 3 Shtator 1943 Vittorio Emmanuelle III, Mbret i Italisë 
14 Shtator 1943 - 20 Tetor 1943  Ibrahim Bej Biçaku, Kryetar i Komitetit të Përkohshëm Ekzekutiv 
20 Tetor 1943 - 25 Tetor 1944 Mehdi Bej Frashëri, Kryetar i Këshillit të Lartë të Regjencës 
7 Prill 1939 - 23 Prill 1939 Alfredo Guzzoni, Komandant i Trupave italiane, i ngarkuar me pushtimin e Shqipërisë 
23 Prill 1939  Mars 1943 Francesco Jacomoni Di San Savino, Mëkëmbës i Mbretit Vittorio Emmanuelle  
Mars 1943 - 6 Shtator 1943 Alberto Pariani, Mëkëmbës i Mbretit Vittorio Emmanuelle 
8 Shtator 1943 - 31 Maj 1944 Theodor Geib, Komandanti ushtarak Gjerman për Shqipërinë dhe Malin e Zi 
1 Qershor 1944 - 2 Tetor 1944 Otto Gullmann, Komandant i Përgjithshëm 
26 Maj 1944 -12 Janar 1946 Omer Nishani, Kryetar i Presidiumit të Këshillit Antifashist-Nacionalçlirimtar 
Kryetar i Presidiumit të Kuvendit Popullor
12 Janar 1946 - 1 Gusht 1953 Omer Nishani 
1 Gusht 1953 - 22 Nëntor 1982 Haxhi Lleshi 
22 Nëntor 1982 - 30 Prill 1991 Ramiz Alia 
Presidentë
30 Prill 1991-3 Prill 1992 Raliz Alia 
3 Prilll 992- 6 Prilll 992 Kastriot Selman Islami (acting) 
6 Prill 1992 - 9 Prill 1992  Pjetër Filip Arbnori (acting) 
9 Prill 1992 - 24 Korrik1997 Sali Berisha 
24 Korrik 1997  Skënder Et'hem Gjinushi (acting) 
24 Korrik 1997 - 24 Korrik 2002 Rexhep Qemal Mejdani
24 Korrik 2002  deri sot  Alfred Spiro Moisi 

Pergatitur nga R. GORO

----------

